# Whirlpool Microwave light issue



## jeff1

Hi,



> MH6130XEQ


Found MH6130XEQ*0* MH6130XEQ*1* MH6130XEQ*2*



> The weird thing is that now the light won't go off. You can push the light button all you want but it doesn't go off or cycle through the Hi-Low-Off setting either.


Sounds like the board was damaged and now is stuck in the on position....all of the time.









Power control board

jeff.


----------



## mustangcobra44

Hey Jeff, thx for the info. I realized that we got a home warranty when we bought the house last year so I called and the microwave is covered. $60 deductible to get it fixed. Cheaper than the power board so figured it was the best way to go. I'll post back after repairs are done with what the issue was.


----------



## jeff1

> I realized that we got a home warranty when we bought the house last year so I called and the microwave is covered


Good deal! 



> I'll post back after repairs are done with what the issue was.


Great.

jeff.


----------



## mustangcobra44

Alright Jeff, repair guy said the same thing you did. :thumbsup:

Part is on order and we'll know shortly for certain if that's the culprit.


----------



## jeff1

Thankx for the update! 

jeff.


----------



## mustangcobra44

Stick another feather in the ol' hat Jeff!! Part finally came in and took the repair guy all of about 5 minutes to get it put in. All is working great (we even think the LED display is a bit brighter but may just because it was off for a couple weeks). 

My back is feeling better so may be about time to tackle the fridge and it's icemaker issue now. :yes:


----------



## jeff1

> All is working great


Glad to hear that 

jeff.


----------



## Wahoo100

*Whirlpool MH6130XEQ problem also*

Found this thread and hope you can help. I have the same microwave and the lights don't work. Have obviously changed the bulbs but still no light. Not sure where to go from here.
Any thoughts would be appreciated.


----------

